# Painting 06 rear bumper



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, ive purchased the 06 rear bumper for my 04 goat and im finally getting around to painting it. but i was wondering if anyone has painted the grey GTO piece on the bottom? or have you seen one? how did it look? or any thoughts? im thinking of painting it red and then putting the GTO decals on it in black. I would also tint the tail lights 20%. I already have 20% all around on my windows. im going for the evil look on it. :cool


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Tons have painted the insert. Don’t paint the honeycomb section because it’s just impossible to clean.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/detail.php?pid=GTOX1-1169


go there and check those out...i the yellow one is the best example for what your wanting.


----------

